
Stripe New APIs for EU Strong Customer Authentication (SCA) Laws – From Sep 2019 - vfc1
https://stripe.com/docs/strong-customer-authentication
======
vfc1
It looks like a ton of work to upgrade to the new SCA solutions, this is not a
transparent upgrade by any means.

It's a very short notice for most companies, payments might start to be
rejected from the 14th of September.

For example, the Checkout solution that is currently based on a modal is
completely changed -
[https://stripe.com/docs/payments/checkout/migration](https://stripe.com/docs/payments/checkout/migration)

There won't be a modal anymore, now it's all based in a 3rd party Stripe page.

We now need to implement webhooks to fulfill orders which previously was not
needed, also the flow is completely changed.

We now create a session on the server, and then redirect to the payment page.

